# What Insurance Covers Your Ride-Sharing?



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

I posted this in the Insurance sub-forum, but seeing as how that is deader than disco, I'm posting it here hoping to get more input from the UberPeople community. If this is seen as spamming, well, so be it and delete the post with my humble apologies.

What do YOU use as coverage while Ubering?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

MetroMile, but it's not for everyone. If you do a lot of personal driving it csn be very expensive. 

I work from home and drive about 3k personal miles a year.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Is there some reason this poll has attracted almost no views or input whatsoever? I've posted it twice, once in Insurance, which is a relatively dead sub-thread, I'll admit, but then here where there is all sorts of activity, NOBODY has responded. Is there some unwritten rule I'm unaware of not to disclose what you do for coverage? Because this could have, in my view, been an extremely helpful topic for new and veteran drivers, but with nobody willing to offer their input, it has been relegated to the dregs of UberPeople.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm going to keep bumping this until I get banned. Someone has to have some opinion or at least a poll response to offer. Seriously, even the veteran users who routinely post dozens of times a day haven't bothered to even offer a poll response? What gives?!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well except for metro-mile (which is limited to the west coast states) their are still a lot of grey areas. As DriverJ pointed out on posts, grey areas usually mean no coverage. I think it is still being hashed out by uber and the insurance companies. I think the best advice I've heard is that if you start driving for uber/lyft etc, ask your insurance carrier if they will except that.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

They grey seems to be, if uber covers you while you have a pax in the or signed into uber, does your personal insurance still cover you when the app is not on. From what I've heard in most cases they'll drop you.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Well except for metro-mile (which is limited to the west coast states) their are still a lot of grey areas. As DriverJ pointed out on posts, grey areas usually mean no coverage. I think it is still being hashed out by uber and the insurance companies. I think the best advice I've heard is that if you start driving for uber/lyft etc, ask your insurance carrier if they will except that.


That still proffers no explanation for why people won't freaking respond to a poll. If they don't want to comment, that's fine, I understand, but nearly complete radio silence on an issue which is of serious importance for Uber drivers? What gives? There are two responses to the poll, one of which I am pretty sure is mine. Why didn't you respond? Why won't ANYONE respond?

This is the one and only time I feel the forum's community has completely failed to offer useful information.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Lidman said:


> They grey seems to be, if uber covers you while you have a pax in the or signed into uber, does your personal insurance still cover you when the app is not on. From what I've heard in most cases they'll drop you.


I'm not responding to any more comments from you on this thread until you offer a poll input. Sorry, I really like you as a poster, but you are failing me and others in exactly the way I am complaining about.


----------



## Tony_2015 (Apr 27, 2015)

This issue is holding me up. I am not willing to take the risk, and purchasing commercial policy on uberx rates is not viable from a cost perspective.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I have Metromile due to their connection with Uber. 
I am starting to have my doubts after reading how Uber's insurance leaves us flat when we need it. 
Metromile appears to be a policy that covers personal miles, for a for mile charge, but reverts to Uber's insurance when on a Uber run. I don't see it being more effective than my old insurance except they don't threaten to CXL because I drive for Uber.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I have Metromile due to their connection with Uber.
> I am starting to have my doubts after reading how Uber's insurance leaves us flat when we need it.
> Metromile appears to be a policy that covers personal miles, for a for mile charge, but reverts to Uber's insurance when on a Uber run. I don't see it being more effective than my old insurance except they don't threaten to CXL because I drive for Uber.


Finally a meaningful response. Thanks.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I am new to the forum, so have not been corrupted yet


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> I posted this in the Insurance sub-forum, but seeing as how that is deader than disco, I'm posting it here hoping to get more input from the UberPeople community. If this is seen as spamming, well, so be it and delete the post with my humble apologies.
> 
> What do YOU use as coverage while Ubering?


We don't have a provider yet in Texas. The only one available on 5/16/2015 will be USAA. Good for military background people or if your parents were in military. Need more competition in market.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Jeez i had mentioned metro mile for the west coast, and that was a meaningless response. Who are you to say what is valid and what is not. Like Txchick said, some states don't have providers. And the Op wonders why many aren't commenting on here. Well saying something like, "you're comment is meaningless" is not going to encourage a lot of responses.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Jeez i had mentioned metro mile for the west coast, and that was a meaningless response. Who are you to say what is valid and what is not. Like Txchick said, some states don't have providers.


I feel ya Lidman, I even explained MetroMile might not be for everyone and that was meaningless response. Praxeology can go ______ themselves.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I am new to the forum, so have not been corrupted yet


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

You want insurance? I would HIGHLY recommend buying a commercial policy from a reputable company. Tell them exactly what you're doing. Just be prepared to work 40-44 hours/day to pay for the insurance after Uber drops your rates to $0.65/mile, (Lexington, Ky.), or $0.70/mile (Louisville, Ky.).

You wanna drive? Get a real driving job, for a decent company. Uber is not it, I promise.

Uber Off!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

If your personal policy has a livery exclusion (and it almost surely does) you're taking a helluva risk transporting riders in your car in the absence of any additional insurance. The Rasier policy provided by Uber will not go very far toward covering the driver or his property in the event of a crash. The riders and other drivers are covered well, but you as the Uber driver are going to take it in the shorts. I discussed this at length last December here at up.net after I had a lengthy phone conversation with Chris Boedeker, VP Rick Management at Uber Corporate.

And if you're driving Uber and you have no healthcare coverage, you are making one of the biggest, most costly mistakes you will ever make in your entire life.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you desert driver and driver J for your input.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> If your personal policy has a livery exclusion (and it almost surely does) you're taking a helluva risk transporting riders in your car in the absence of any additional insurance. The Rasier policy provided by Uber will not go very far toward covering the driver or his property in the event of a crash. The riders and other drivers are covered well, but you as the Uber driver are going to take it in the shorts. I discussed this at length last December here at up.net after I had a lengthy phone conversation with Chris Boedeker, VP Rick Management at Uber Corporate.
> 
> And if you're driving Uber and you have no healthcare coverage, you are making one of the biggest, most costly mistakes you will ever make in your entire life.


Thank you.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> Finally a meaningful response. Thanks.


There has been plenty of discussion about insurance. All of your poll responses have been talked about to redundancy. And with each new crop of drivers the insurance options are discussed again. What is a poll going to do? What is your insurance and what happens if you get in an accident and have to make a claim agasint your company? Does your insurance company know you drive TNC? Do you drive?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> There has been plenty of discussion about insurance. All of your poll responses have been talked about to redundancy. And with each new crop of drivers the insurance options are discussed again. What is a poll going to do? What is your insurance and what happens if you get in an accident and have to make a claim agasint your company? Does your insurance company know you drive TNC? Do you drive?


Yep, he needs to call his insurance company and get the bad news. The news that would have nearly every UberX driver quitting Uber, if they really knew the risks they were/are taking.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> They grey seems to be, if uber covers you while you have a pax in the or signed into uber, does your personal insurance still cover you when the app is not on. From what I've heard in most cases they'll drop you.


If your insurance carrier learns you're driving livery, yes, you will be dropped.
If your insurance carrier asks if you drive livery and you answer no, you have committed insurance fraud and that is a crime.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think that sums it up.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Thank you desert driver and driver J for your input.


You're welcome DriverLidman.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe I should change my name to Driver L. lol


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Maybe I should change my name to Driver L. lol


Has a ring to it.


----------



## selena (May 2, 2015)

Praxeology said:


> I posted this in the Insurance sub-forum, but seeing as how that is deader than disco, I'm posting it here hoping to get more input from the UberPeople community. If this is seen as spamming, well, so be it and delete the post with my humble apologies.
> 
> What do YOU use as coverage while Ubering?


I'm hoping nothing happens until my new insurance takes over. The problem with USAA is that it's for military folks....HOWEVER, YOU qualify IF
You are ex military, your spouse (even you ex spouse counts) one of your kids, one of your parents, one of your grandparents ....any of them were or are military

Here is the breakdown.
I just spoke to USAA and they gave me this quote that would start on May 16th (the day they start ride-share coverage in TX) to add the "ride-share" with the same coverage, 
*$128.37 per month *....they told me this was in direct response for their members because of high requests by their own members being uber drivers

$123.23 payment required to issue
$770.24 total premium
This is the regular insurance offered and the coverage:

$120.71 per month
$724.25 six-month premium
$121.56 discounts & savings 
includes Automatic Payment Plan Discount (Opens Pop-up Layer)
Coverage

Bodily Injury Liability
$100,000 per person
$300,000 per accident

Property Damage Liability
$100,000

Vehicle Deductibles
Comprehensive $500
Collision $500


Don't know if this helps you.


----------



## Tony_2015 (Apr 27, 2015)

In Texas, other than USAA I am not aware of any others covering rise sharing on a personal lines policy form. USAA is not available to everyone, myself included. I'm still looking for a viable option that won't completely negate the income from uber. Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Jeez i had mentioned metro mile for the west coast, and that was a meaningless response. Who are you to say what is valid and what is not. Like Txchick said, some states don't have providers. And the Op wonders why many aren't commenting on here. Well saying something like, "you're comment is meaningless" is not going to encourage a lot of responses.


The issue was you clearly didn't provide input into the poll, and I still have no idea whether you did or not. You acted like a lazy ass and I replied accordingly. Cheers.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Jeez i had mentioned metro mile for the west coast, and that was a meaningless response. Who are you to say what is valid and what is not. Like Txchick said, some states don't have providers. And the Op wonders why many aren't commenting on here. Well saying something like, "you're comment is meaningless" is not going to encourage a lot of responses.


To clarify, you responded in comment. At the time, it was abundantly clear you hadn't provided any input to the poll, and thus, you were useless to me and/or others. Perhaps you did respond, and perhaps you didn't. But that moment when I commented, it was perfectly clear you had not, and that was the whole issue of my consternation, which you could obviously care less about.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Beur said:


> I feel ya Lidman, I even explained MetroMile might not be for everyone and that was meaningless response. Praxeology can go ______ themselves.


I never once referred to your comment as a "meaningless response". My point was lazy as Lidman couldn't even bring himself to get off the couch and offer a click on a freaking poll, even when he commented. Perhaps you didn't notice, but he commented when there were only two responses to the poll, i.e. YOURS and MINE. It is a mortal lock he never clicked on it at the time, and I'd be willing to bet he never did.

At least you went the distance and not only provided poll input but also responded in the comments. Lidman did one but not the other, and all he did was piggy-back on your comment. So F___ him.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Beur said:


> I feel ya Lidman, I even explained MetroMile might not be for everyone and that was meaningless response. Praxeology can go ______ themselves.


Thanks for the encouraging post. This praxue dude certainly enoys critiquing other forum members posts, even to the point of tagging them. lol


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Thanks for the encouraging post. This praxue dude certainly enoys critiquing other forum members posts, even to the point of tagging them. lol


Just thought I would give a shout-out to Lidman for doing exactly what I criticized. Please continue to feign righteous indignation with my full approval, duuude.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Need to play 'Brahms lullaby" and maybe this praxerella will ease up on the ranting and raving


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Need to play 'Brahms lullaby" and maybe this praxerella will ease up on the ranting and raving


Perhaps "Little Lies" by Fleetwood Mac would coo Lidman to sleep


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> There has been plenty of discussion about insurance. All of your poll responses have been talked about to redundancy. And with each new crop of drivers the insurance options are discussed again. What is a poll going to do? What is your insurance and what happens if you get in an accident and have to make a claim agasint your company? Does your insurance company know you drive TNC? Do you drive?


All I asked for was a simple click from the community. On as hot a topic as insurance, you would have expected a few more than TWO responses over two days, and yet that is what I received. I wasn't looking for a dissertation or some elaborate discussion on coverage. All I wanted was a poll response, and that was apparently alternatively too boring or too controversial to respond to. It was apparently a grave offense to UberPeople to even dare to ask the question, so with that, my most sincere apologies.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> I never once referred to your comment as a "meaningless response". My point was lazy as Lidman couldn't even bring himself to get off the couch and offer a click on a freaking poll, even when he commented. Perhaps you didn't notice, but he commented when there were only two responses to the poll, i.e. YOURS and MINE. It is a mortal lock he never clicked on it at the time, and I'd be willing to bet he never did.
> 
> At least you went the distance and not only provided poll input but also responded in the comments. Lidman did one but not the other, and all he did was piggy-back on your comment. So F___ him.


Don't take this personally, but I think the reason no one commented on your poll is because you're an overbearing, condescending dick. I'm not sure, but that's what every single person on the forum told me when we were talking about you behind your computer.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, **** you and your poll.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> Finally a meaningful response. Thanks.





Praxeology said:


> I never once referred to your comment as a "meaningless response".


Praxeology,
Seems to me, if one is reading this thread from the beginning, you are saying that anything written prior to the post containing the first quote above by inference becomes "meaningless," which of course is the opposite of "meaningful."


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Don't take this personally, but I think the reason no one commented on your poll is because you're an overbearing, condescending dick. I'm not sure, but that's what every single person on the forum told me when we were talking about you behind your computer.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is, **** you and your poll.


lololol, he really contradicts himself with "who doesn no one post on here' and then wham starts with "meaningless bs"... lol maybe perhaps I should have been more blunt like driver j. lol


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> https://uberpeople.net/posts/282495


OK, so I am generally corrupt, but still relatively new to this forum ;-)


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> I posted this in the Insurance sub-forum, but seeing as how that is deader than disco, I'm posting it here hoping to get more input from the UberPeople community. If this is seen as spamming, well, so be it and delete the post with my humble apologies.
> 
> What do YOU use as coverage while Ubering?


POST # 1 /Praxeology : This Bison
ALWAYS prefers Text to
Numbers. Denigrating Members for
their Opting Out of Your Poll is SO
Counterproductive! To place a Time
Limit on their Expected Response was
Wildly Unrealistic.

I am a Supporter, but I can't Save You
from Yourself. Please chill. Maybe a
"Convo" with Neighboring DFW Well-
Knowns would Provide Needed insight?

Mentoring Bison, over and out.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

DriverJ said:


> Don't take this personally, but I think the reason no one commented on your poll is because you're an overbearing, condescending &%[email protected]!*. I'm not sure, but that's what every single person on the forum told me when we were talking about you behind your computer.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is, &%[email protected]!* you and your poll.


The ghost of driver J tells it like it is.


----------



## pcDragon (Oct 11, 2016)

My personal insurance allows me to purchase transportation network protection that covers me when app on, but no passengers (referred to as period 1). Coverage is limited, but at least it's something. The wording implies the limitations are industry standards... My insurance is Mercury and the policy addition costs me $100 a year. 

Q: How does the insurance industry define the stages of how a ride-hailing driver is using their personal vehicle? A: Much of the industry has adopted California’s definitions at this point. They are: Personal: Private vehicle is being used for personal reasons, but the TNC app is off. Period 1: Private vehicle is being used and the TNC app has been turned on. Period 2: Private vehicle is being used, the TNC app is on, and a passenger has been accepted but has not yet been picked up. Period 3: Private vehicle is being used and the passenger(s) is either being transported or has arrived at the destination and is exiting the vehicle. 

Q: Do I need to get additional auto insurance coverage if I’m a ride-hailing driver? A: Yes. Personal auto insurance policies do not cover commercial driving (i.e., working for hire to transport passengers) nor do TNC companies cover personal driving; leaving a potential gap in insurance for ride-hailing drivers during Period 1 of the paying passenger cycle. This means that if drivers get into an accident during Period 1, they may have to pay to repair any damage to their vehicle. Also, the TNC liability coverage, for bodily injury or death, is capped at $50,000 per person and $100,000 per accident during Period 1. For property damage resulting from an accident, the amount of coverage available will be $30,000. These limits may vary by state. If the ride-hailing operator’s personal auto insurance policy includes coverages beyond these limits, those additional amounts will likely not apply.

BTW went to Metromile site, seems they are no longer offering rides are insurance.


----------



## Iamkar33m (Feb 21, 2017)

Damnit Crison, very nice zombie thread revival.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Desert Driver said:


> If your personal policy has a livery exclusion (and it almost surely does) you're taking a helluva risk transporting riders in your car in the absence of any additional insurance. The Rasier policy provided by Uber will not go very far toward covering the driver or his property in the event of a crash. The riders and other drivers are covered well, but you as the Uber driver are going to take it in the shorts. I discussed this at length last December here at up.net after I had a lengthy phone conversation with Chris Boedeker, VP Rick Management at Uber Corporate.


Great post  Many X/XL drivers still do not realize that most insurers will cancel their personal auto insurance policy if they even suspect you do rideshare.


Desert Driver said:


> And if you're driving Uber and you have no healthcare coverage, you are making one of the biggest, most costly mistakes you will ever make in your entire life.


You are probably going to be among the 24 million Americans about to lose your healthcare coverage when the current Trump/Republican proposal becomes law.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> I posted this in the Insurance sub-forum, but seeing as how that is deader than disco, I'm posting it here hoping to get more input from the UberPeople community. If this is seen as spamming, well, so be it and delete the post with my humble apologies.
> 
> What do YOU use as coverage while Ubering?


Uber's insurance takes care of riders, but since I don't trust Uber for my vehicle, I purchased extra insurance from state farm, $500 deductible, good for all 3 states of the app when it is on, rider or no rider. Actually, since my regular insurance is State farm, so it covers all states, on or off.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Uber's insurance takes care of riders, but since I don't trust Uber for my vehicle, I purchased extra insurance from state farm, $500 deductible, good for all 3 states of the app when it is on, rider or no rider. Actually, since my regular insurance is State farm, so it covers all states, on or off.


Good idea. Unfortunately, state farm and other insurers in many states do not offer this option without buying prohibitively expensive commercial insurance. Which state?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Maven said:


> Good idea. Unfortunately, state farm and other insurers in many states do not offer this option without buying prohibitively expensive commercial insurance. Which state?


California, they have an option that is an extra $100 per month. For me, it's about all about whether or not I can trust Uber's insurance company. I can't, so I buy it. But, since I plan on quitting as soon as possible, I don't mind paying it for now.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

DriverJ said:


> Thank you.


You're very welcome! We need more members like Driver J on this forum!!!


----------



## sommerdriver (Jul 25, 2017)

I quoted GEICO in Miami and got price of 3600 for all period inclusive coverage which is about 2100 more than my current personal insurance.Havent quoted State Farm yet but seems to be cheaper by what's posted but not sure whether it's apples to apples. I Assume that it will get cheaper since Geico just entered market in July


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

sommerdriver said:


> I quoted GEICO in Miami and got price of 3600 for all period inclusive coverage which is about 2100 more than my current personal insurance.Havent quoted State Farm yet but seems to be cheaper by what's posted but not sure whether it's apples to apples. I Assume that it will get cheaper since Geico just entered market in July


Was your quote for rideshare hybrid/rider/endorsement on a personal policy or commercial insurance?


----------



## sommerdriver (Jul 25, 2017)

I was transferred from personal to commercial department


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

sommerdriver said:


> I was transferred from personal to commercial department


Unfortunately, that tells me nothing. Geico's commercial department typically handles both types of policies.


----------

